# Frontosa breeding



## kingtut (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey all, 
I got a male kingoma frontosa and one female burundi, one female kingoma and one female blue zaire. I was wondering if anyone has crossbred kingoma with burundi/ zaire before and know which gene is dominant/ recessive. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

probably more than one gene/trait involved.. and even tho i'm experimenting with ca/sa cichlid hybrids a bit right now, i'm not a big fan of hybridizing fronts.. the chances of getting anything really different are low, and ur fry may be hard to differentiate from other pure strains..

aside from the fact that many heavy duty fish fanatics frown on hybrids of any sort..

but i like ur curiosity.. hope u (and me) don't get flamed too much..


----------



## rich (May 22, 2010)

*frontosas*

please do not crossbreed frontosas cause no one will buy your fry /fish and those fry go on to live and breed you will be starting a horrific accident to frontosa keepers as myself and others who keep and love frontosas .. keep one and sell the other one and buy a proper male or female of the same type your keeping ...


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

You'll be unlikely to find any buyers for cross bred fish, but if its for your own enjoyment, than by all means try it. Just make sure that the fish are clearly labeled.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

kingtut said:


> Hey all,
> I got a male kingoma frontosa and one female burundi, one female kingoma and one female blue zaire. I was wondering if anyone has crossbred kingoma with burundi/ zaire before and know which gene is dominant/ recessive.
> Thanks in advance.


It will be a split bar. You won't be able to sell any of these.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Cross bred Frontosa localities are ugly, IMO.

Choose one frontosa variant and go with it, there's plenty of room in Canada for Frontosa breeders who have integrity in providing quality pure liniage Frontosas.

Here is a colony of wild caught Zaire Blue Mobas I had in a 220 gallon:










I wish they had bred for me, it's up to someone more dedicated than I to make it happen.


----------

